# USB Mouse Troubleshooting

## Ryle

So I was working on finishing up my Gentoo installation on my way out this morning.  I finally go the video drivers as well as xorg and fluxbox working (hopefully).  I did notice however when I got into fluxbox that my ps2 mouse was not recognized.  Now, I know when I get back I have a couple places to look to debug this problem:

BIOS

kernel

xorg.conf

I was wondering if there is anything else I might need to check.  I want to develop a battle plan and realized I'm not entirely familiar with how usb connections and usb mice specifically are set up (meaning the process starting at the BIOS and ending in your wm or de).  What commands should I run and what files should I check to find out if a usb mouse if functioning properly?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryle,

The BIOS does not play a big part in the workings of USB mice or keyboards.

Open a terminal window and do

```
 cat /dev/input/mice.
```

This should get you jibberish when you move the mouse. If not, your kernel needed to be fixed.

To see what needs fixed in the kernel, look in /proc/bus/usb/devices.

If the file is empty or missing, you don't even have the hardware drivers installed for your motherboard USB hardware . Configure the USB section of your kernel. Use modules so you only need do 

```
make modules

make modules_install
```

Modprobe the modules you just built and do the cat test again.

When that works xorg.conf needs to point to /dev/input/mice to pick up the USB mouse. I use protocol auto.

----------

## Ryle

Excellent!  I'll give that a shot this evening, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Ryle

Still having USB mouse issues.  cat /dev/input/mice shows nothing when I move the mouse.  I am not sure what I should be looking for in /proc/bus/usb/devices

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryle,

```

emerge usbview
```

 It will show you a graphic and detials of the tree of usb devices you have.

Since there is nothing on 

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

your fist problem is your kernel. In your Kerenl config you need to configute the following in  USB support :_

```
Support for Host-side USB

USB device filesystem

OHCI HCD support or UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support 

USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support 

HID input layer support
```

You may choose otjher things to if you need to.

You must choose the right OHCI/UHCI driver to suit your motherboard hardware. Provided yo have onlt added modules, build and install the modules, then modprobe them.

----------

## Ryle

will usbview work from a terminal, I'm debugging my video card installation as well so I'm not in fluxbox yet  :Smile: 

----------

## Ryle

Here is an interesting note from dmesg:

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Gyration GyroPoint DF Technology Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

Now, it looks like its detecting my wireless mouse receiver as a keyboard?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryle,

usbview needs X, so it won't work from a terminal..

Use 

```
/usr/sbin/lsusb -v | less
```

 (with and without the -v) to see the same information.

Don't worry too much about the description of the receiver.

----------

## Ryle

Ok, I do see the Gyration appears in the lsusb.  It does say "cannot get report descriptor", not sure what that means.  The bInterfaceProtocol is "1 Leyboard".  What should I be looking for in the output?

----------

## Ryle

Ok, have done a ton of troubleshooting tonight and still came up empty.  I've tried compiling all the usb support for the kernel as modules.  An interesting thing is that I can't even get my ps/2 mouse to work.  There is no /dev/mouse.  When I boot up the livecd /dev/mouse responds to my ps2 mouse when I cat, /dev/input/mice does nothing still.  I know the system is recognizing the mouse because I see various references to it in dmesg, proc, and lsusb.  I dunno, I also know the mouse works because before I had this mobo I had the mouse working in a gentoo 2.6.x kernel with my old mobo.  Wonder if its the nforce2 chipset?

----------

## Ryle

In my "lsmod" none of the modules have anything lised under the "Used by" column.  Each row just lists "-".  Is this normal?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryle,

OK. Lets cut our losses and start at the very beginning.

Please post your lspci output so I can see what sort of root hubs you have. (emerge pciutils if needed)

Also post the the USB section of your kernel .config file. Its at the top of the kerenl tree, normally, /usr/src/linux/.config.

Your PS/2 mouse will be on /dev/psaux or to be pedantic, /dev/misc/psaux, the other names are symbolic links. It is possible to make a kernel with no mouse support at all too.

----------

## Ryle

Ok, here is my lspci -v:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80ac

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [40] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [60] #08 [2001]

0000:00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80ac

   Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80ac

   Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80ac

   Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80ac

   Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 80ac

   Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [48] #08 [01e1]

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 0c11

   Flags: 66Mhz, fast devsel, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at e400

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at e7080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e7083000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e7086000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [44] #0a [2080]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard onboard nForce2 Ethernet

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e7087000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   I/O ports at d000 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce MultiMedia audio [Via VT82C686B] (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 0c11

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8095

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   I/O ports at d400

   I/O ports at d800 [size=128]

   Memory at e7081000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

0000:00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 0c11

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0

   I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 809a

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e7084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Memory at e7085000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

   Memory behind bridge: e4000000-e5ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

0000:03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Subsystem: Unknown device 1682:2067

   Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at e4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

```

And here is the USB part of my kernel config:

```
#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

Also, all the USB entries in the kernel are modules now but they were all tried first compiled directly in.  Here is an lsmod so you can see the modules I have:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4818004  - 

evdev                   7328  - 

agpgart                27400  - 

usbhid                 22248  - 

ohci_hcd               26668  - 

usbcore               110404  - 

psmouse                17872  - 

```

I have an ASUS A7N8X-E motherboard and am running 2.8.7-r7 (gentoo-dev-sources).  I added the psaux support in the kernel and it created the /dev/mouse and /dev/misc/psaux but the ps2 mouse still doesn't work.  When I use the live cd the ps2 mouse works but still no luck with the usb.

----------

## quarx

Hi,

I too have usb mouse problems in Xorg. I've activated all necessary kernel-usb-options (as mentioned above) and tried

```

cat /dev/psaux

cat /dev/mouse

cat /dev/usbmouse

cat /dev/input/mice

```

but no response (can I do that from bash ?).

Have the /proc/bus/usb/devices file with weird stuff in it.

Also unsuccessful tried all "Device" Options in xorg.conf, which looks like:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option  "Protocol"  "ImPS/2"

   Option  "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

   Option  "Device" "/dev/usbmouse"

EndSection

```

dmesg | grep usb shows:

```

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf0844000, IRQ 12

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf0846000, IRQ 10

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.1, nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb.c: registered new driver hid

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical] on usb2:2.0

```

any suggestions ?

thx

// edit: my mouse is a MS Intelli Optical Explorer (5Button)

// edit: usbmouse points at /dev/input/mice

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryle,

Your kernel looks good. Next time you rebuild it turn off CONFIG_USB_DEBUG, it just writes loads of things to your logs that you won'r need and slows down USB in the process.

When you say that your mice don't work do you mean in X or the cat test ?

If 

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

produces gibberish when you move the mouse, that mouse is working. Actually, all mice events come out on /dev/input/mice, so if you have several mice plugged in at the same time, moving any of them should produce some output.

Each USB mouse should also get you a device of the form /dev/input/mouseN, so you can seperate mouse events if you need to. If /dev/input/mouse0 is missing, it may be devfs is not creating the device when the USB mouse is detected.

If its X thats not seeing the mouse, thats either X looking in the wronng place or for the wrong mouse protocol.

----------

## Ryle

I can't get the gibberish in the cat test.  I couldnt get it to work in either a normal boot or from the live cd.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryle, quarx,

Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices files.

----------

## Ryle

My motherboard has a usb expansion where you can hook up for 2 more usb ports, adding them didn't seem to make a difference.  Here is my /proc/bus/usb/devices:

```

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc= 27/900 us ( 3%), #Int=  2, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r7 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0c16 ProdID=0001 Rev= 1.20

S:  Manufacturer=Gyration

S:  Product=GyroPoint RF Technology Receiver

C:* #Ifs= 2 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   7 Ivl=10ms

```

----------

## Ryle

hahahah, ok, so here's an interesting bit of troubleshooting (don't know why I didn't think of this before).  Took the usb mouse from my wife's computer and plugged it in and it ran no problem.  This one is a logitech.  The one that still doesn't work is a wireless Gyration mouse.

----------

## quarx

I got /dev filesystem support in kernel. At startup "devfsd" is loaded.

Can't locate /dev/input/mouse0. Changed Protocol in xorg.conf to "Microsoft",

does do nothing.

So I have devfs but its not creating /dev/input/mouse0, but it should ?

/proc/bus/usb/devices:

```

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB OHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=f0846000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=02 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=045e ProdID=0029 Rev= 1.08

S:  Manufacturer=Microsoft

S:  Product=Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=hid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB OHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=f0844000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

quarx,

Until your kernel passes the cat test, no applications will see the mouse.

What kernel are you using?

----------

## quarx

gentoo-2.4.26-r9

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ryle,

OK its time for the daft questions.

Your radio USB mouse does 8 radio channes and 2^15 (36,000) security codes. You did follow the instructions to establish the radio link correctly didn't you?

Your substitution test shows everything else is working.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

quarx,

I have been using 2.6 as a model but 2.4 is similar.

Can you post the USB section of your kernel .config file please.

Its at /usr/src/linux/.config unless you have made an other kernel and not updated the symbolic link.

In 2.4 (and 2.6) you must turn off the USB HIDBP options that appear below HID Inpput Layer Support on the USB configuration menu. In 2.6, thouse options have been moved, so they are less likely to be turned on accidently.

----------

## quarx

ohh, whats the BP in HIDBP ? must check again, meanwhile my current .conf:

```

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

----------

## quarx

ohh damn, somehow i forgot to activate HID Input layer support  :Mad:  sorry

Beneath stands (turned off):

```

/dev/hiddev raw HID device

```

Currently recompiling, expect mouse to work after that.

thank u very much,

greez

----------

## NeddySeagoon

quarx,

You need to fix this

```
# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set 
```

Its called *Quote:*   

>  HID input layer support

 in the kernel config. (I'm looking at 2.4.20, which I still have lying around)

You also need most things under  *Quote:*   

> Input Core Support

  if you don't have them already.

Have you thought about moving to 2.6 ?

----------

## quarx

yes, it was the missing "HID Input Layer support".

With Protocol "Microsoft" the mouse-movement was kinda strange, switched to "ImPS/2" and everythings working perfect now.

Gentoo I'm coming, juhuuu   :Very Happy: 

This is my first Gentoo experience (mostly linux in generell). When installing I just typed "emerge gentoo-sources", 

not worrieing about the kernel-version. Don't know the difference, just read somewhere that 2.6 is newer and more buggy than the prooven 2.4-series.

I dont know how a 2.6 would interact with my ATI Raedon. For this time,

I just wanna finish the installation/configuration, before I get into more details.

thx for ur help and greez,

quarx

----------

## NeddySeagoon

quarx,

Kernel vesions 2.4, 2.6 2.8 (when it comes) are 'stable' (there are degrees of stability). 2.3, 2.5 and 2.7 (when it comes) are unstable develpment versions.

2.6 has advantages (and disadvantages) over 2.4.. I'm not an ATI user buut I understand that the ATI video drivers, or lack of, could be one of the disadvantages. 

Glad you have it fixed

----------

## Ryle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Ryle,
> 
> OK its time for the daft questions.
> 
> Your radio USB mouse does 8 radio channes and 2^15 (36,000) security codes. You did follow the instructions to establish the radio link correctly didn't you?
> ...

 

Yes, the radio mouse works great on other computers and worked great on my last Gentoo install when I had my old motherboard.  Still not sure whats going on with it, I would like to get it up and running on this box but my Logitec has been working good in the mean time.

----------

## Ryle

So I'm going to bump this post I started awhile back since I've been trying to get this mouse to work again lately.  I know the mouse works (works fine in windows, worked fine in a previous gentoo install).  

lsusb mentions both mice:

```
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c16:0001 Gyration, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

dmesg lists the receiver when I plug it in:

```
usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Gyration GyroPoint RF Technology Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -32 received

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Gyration GyroPoint RF Technology Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1
```

lsmod mentions both usbcore and usbhid:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvsound              1535208  - 

ehci_hcd               24588  - 

nvidia_agp              5572  - 

joydev                  8000  - 

nvidia               3467420  - 

agpgart                27400  - 

usbhid                 22248  - 

evdev                   7328  - 

ohci_hcd               15180  - 

usbcore               101156  - 

psmouse                17872  -
```

I'm really stumped on this one.  The light on the receiver never comes on.  When it worked in the past the receiver light came on and stayed steady until I moved the mouse (then it would blink).  I know the computer is recognizing the receiver (it shows up in the dmesg, in the lsusb, and in the /proc/bus/usb/devices) but I never get a light.  After some googling I've read other people have had similar issues but never did find a resolution that worked.  Anyone have any other thoughts as to things I can try?

----------

## Ryle

Another thing to note (now that I have usbview running) is that the receiver is listed in usbview:

```
GyroPoint RF Technology Receiver

Manufacturer: Gyration

Speed: 1.5Mb/s (low)

USB Version:  1.10

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 0c16

Product Id: 0001

Revision Number:  1.20

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 2

   Attributes: a0

   MaxPower Needed: 100mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: usbhid

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 03(HID  ) 

      Sub Class: 1

      Protocol: 1

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 8

         Interval: 10ms

   Interface Number: 1

      Name: usbhid

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 03(HID  ) 

      Sub Class: 1

      Protocol: 2

      Number of Endpoints: 1

         Endpoint Address: 82

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 3

         Type: Int.

         Max Packet Size: 7

         Interval: 10ms
```

----------

